# Previous Owner still using address



## test123 (4 Feb 2008)

I bought my house approx 4.5 yrs ago, for the first 2 years there was quite a lot of post for the previous owner which I duly forwarded to their new address.
Approx 18months ago, I absentmindedly opened a letter forgetting to look at the name on it assuming it was for me. Turns out it was a summons for a speeding offence for the previous owner. I rang the guards explained that I opened it by accident and they gave me an address to send it on to.  Guards came knocking last summer looking for the previous owner, I wasn't there and my housemate didn't realise it was the previous owner, they said they'd call back but didn't.

 Anyways is it possible that the previous owner is using my address for things such as car tax? 

 I've got another letter since with private & confidential written on it, fed up with getting his mail and want to put a stop to him using my address, should I open it - purposely this time?


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2008)

Mark it "Not Known at this Address" and lob it into Post Office.


----------



## berflan (4 Feb 2008)

Actually illegal to tamper with mail addressed to anyone else.  Suggest you take mathepacs advice.  If there is a return address on the envelope you may want to contact the senders.


----------



## Pee (4 Feb 2008)

It could be a case of laziness, they know you will forward on their post to them. I'd start what mathepac suggested - "Not Known at this address" and let An Post deal with it.


----------



## John Rambo (4 Feb 2008)

The King was right..."Return to Sender, Address unknown, No such number, No such zone". Follow Mathepac's advice.


----------



## test123 (4 Feb 2008)

Yes, i have being so up to now, but 4.5 yrs on to be still using my address for stuff thats not just junk mail and obviously not for harmless stuff if the guards are calling looking for him!


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Feb 2008)

test123 said:


> Anyways is it possible that the previous owner is using my address for things such as car tax?



No - afaik it is difficult if not impossible to renew one's car tax without the green renewal notice that issues automatically at renewal time. The online renewal PIN is on this notice.


----------



## gearoidmm (4 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> No - afaik it is difficult if not impossible to renew one's car tax without the green renewal notice that issues automatically at renewal time. The online renewal PIN is on this notice.



I managed to do it for two years without entirely knowing how I did id and when I tried to change the address that the car was registered at it was an enormous pain in the ass.

It can't be that hard if I did it in such a haphazard way.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Feb 2008)

How did you manage to get your hands on the renewal notice?


----------



## eiregal (5 Feb 2008)

You don't need your renewal notice to renew your car tax, I often print a form from the motortax.ie website and fill that in instead.


----------



## csirl (6 Feb 2008)

> You don't need your renewal notice to renew your car tax, I often print a form from the motortax.ie website and fill that in instead.


 
Agree - done this a number of times.

I had similar problem to OP at one time. Got letter from vehicle licensing people about license of previous occupant getting points for various motor offences. I opened letter by mistake. Wrote back to licensing people enclosing the letter saying that the previous occupant did not live at my address and had not lived there for at least 4 years which is prior to the date of the motor offences. Obviously the previous occupant had never changed the address on his car license. Reason I wrote back was because, I assume they will put on the Garda pulse system that the license is invalid as the address is wrong, so should show up next time he is stopped by Gardai for an offence.

I also had another problem. I received a query from Land Registry questioning the registration details on a Section 25 property. The purchaser (who was relative of the occupant above) had given a sworn legal avidavit when registering the section 25 that he lived at my address, but for some reason the Land Registry had smelled a rat. It turned out that this guy had lived abroad for past 20 years, but was trying to claim tax relief as Irish resident on Section 25 by claiming to be Irish resident & had put my address on the documentation. His solicitors details were on the paperwork, so I got a nasty cease and desist or we will take action letter sent to his solicitor.


----------



## Zoomer (8 Feb 2008)

the same thing happened to me for a while, i just asked the previous owner to inform the people who were sending me the bills of his change of address. if he/she doesn't, just refuse to pass on his post


----------



## ubiquitous (8 Feb 2008)

eiregal said:


> You don't need your renewal notice to renew your car tax, I often print a form from the motortax.ie website and fill that in instead.



Thanks for that tip. I didn't know that.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (8 Feb 2008)

Same thing happened to me, previous tenant using my address long after leaving, got one that was a summons for illegal dumping. Wrote a letter to the manager of the local PO not to deliver any more of their mail to me, that worked.


----------



## eiregal (8 Feb 2008)

> I think Ubiquitious that the pin that is usually printed on the green renewal form is the last 5 digits of your chassis number.This can come in handy if you ever lose the renewal notice


 
This can't be correct because the PIN is different on every renewal I get.


----------



## PGD1 (8 Feb 2008)

Petermack said:


> I think Ubiquitious that the pin that is usually printed on the green renewal form is the last 5 digits of your chassis number.This can come in handy if you ever lose the renewal notice


 
only after an import is registered.


----------

